

Iraq war 10th anniversary: A dark mark for news media - chenster
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2013/03/iraq-war-anniversary-a-dark-mark-for-the-news-media.html

======
edwardunknown
I theorize that the U.S. has never been so close to actual fascism as we were
in 2003.

